# New Ragdoll Owner



## Shonny90 (May 31, 2017)

Hi!

I recently brought home our first family cat, a seal bicolour ragdoll named Millie. Her breeders showed me papers proving that her parents are both registered purebreds, but Millie didn't come with any papers.

The language barrier between the breeders and I was a bit of an issue, they didn't speak or understand English very well, so this prevented me from asking a few questions I was wanting to know answers to, thus I'm hoping I can gain more insight in to how to raise Millie on here 

Because she didn't come with any papers, I don't know how to feel confident that Millie is indeed a purebred. She sure cost me the price of a purebred though. I did a bit of research on ragdoll coats and their colouring, and nothing stated that a bicolour ragdoll should have coloured spotting on her fur on her feet and around her paw pads? Is this common for a purebred bicolour ragdoll?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

This might help, as might a book on cat breeds.
Breed Profile: The Ragdoll

Can you post a picture?


----------

